# Sticky  ND Conceal Carry Laws Sticky



## Fallguy

I don't know about you guys, but I feel the ND Concealed weapons laws are very vague and gray in some areas. For instance, carrying in a church or a "public gathering". I propose a sticky thread be made, explaining where you CAN and CANNOT carry. Not sure if it is legal, but even listing exact places and businesses? Thoughts? Moderator's thoughts?


----------



## Plainsman

Good idea, I consider this a public service. I talked with huntin1 last night and kept telling him there was something I was forgetting to ask him. Maybe he will chine in. I'll try call him today and ask him to post.


----------



## Fallguy

Thanks Plainsman! Lets do this, to keep people informed!


----------



## huntin1

Fallguy asked about carrying in a church as well as a restaurant that serves alcohol in a pm. Hopefully he won't mind, this was my response to him.

To carry in a church you need two things,
1. A ND Class 1 CCW, or a permit from a state that has class 1 reciprocity. Utah permits have class 1 reciprocity. 
2. You must have permission from church officials to carry concealed while in their church.

If you are in the restaurant portion of an establishment that serves alcohol you may carry. You cannot carry in an establishment that is considered a bar, even though they may serve food. It must be an area that is set aside as a restaurant.

I have no problem answering questions, and will do so as well as I can. Please keep in mind that it may take me awhile to respond. I am in the process of reworking my departments policies, and working a second job. Sometimes get a little busy and don't check the forum every day.

Huntin1


----------



## Fallguy

Thanks huntin1!

So the way the law is written, I can carry in Buffalo Wild Wings, if I am seated on the side of the 4 foot wall that separates the bar and the eating area. The way it is written, wherever it is legal for a under 21 year old to be, it is legal for a gun to be?


----------



## huntin1

That is correct. But, I thought Buffalo Wild Wings was a gun free zone, they may kick you out.

Huntin1


----------



## Fallguy

Is it really?

You have to see a sign in their front door, correct?


----------



## huntin1

Yes, in corporate restaurants,



> Buffalo Wild Wings respects the right of individuals to carry firearms. One of our top priorities is the comfort, safety and enjoyment of our Guests and *we have elected to exercise our right to prohibit the carrying of firearms in our company-owned restaurants.* We regret any inconvenience this may cause but believe that this position is in the best interest of our Guests and our Team Members. This position may vary in independently owned franchised locations.


They are supposed to have signs posted, and it doesn't always apply to franchise operations. Dennys restaurants have a similar policy. I no longer patronize either one. Won't eat Ben and Jerrys ice cream either, they are rabidly anti gun. It doesn't always work out, but I try my best to not support business that are anti gun.

Huntin1


----------



## Plainsman

Kind of crazy considering they get sued for turning away some people because of their civil liberties, but they can crap on the constitution and deny the second amendment to individuals. They can kiss my behind. I don't carry that often, but if I go there I will. It's not like it's their home. It's a business open to the public. I think they need to stand in front of a judge that will uphold the constitution.


----------



## Fallguy

Well BWW is my favorite restaurant. Bummer that they have that attitude!


----------



## wurgs

BWW in Fargo are all franchised, not corporate owned so should be able to carry there.


----------



## dakotashooter2

I guess I won't go in BWW untill I see this sign...........

"Buffalo Wild Wings respects the right of individuals to be criminals. One of our top priorities is the comfort, safety and enjoyment of our Guests and we have elected to exercise our right to prohibit criminals in our company-owned restaurants. We regret any inconvenience this may cause but believe that this position is in the best interest of our Guests and our Team Members. This position may vary in independently owned franchised locations."


----------



## huntin1

There were a few changes in the concealed carry laws this past year. Most notable are, a ND Class 1 permit is now accepted in MN. And concealed carry is now permitted at most public events like concerts etc.


----------



## gunnerjacky

Fallguy said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I feel the ND Concealed weapons laws are very vague and gray in some areas.


I completely agree with you. Gun laws are very strict in some places. In Boston it is like you cannot conceal carry unless you possess gun license. And you cannot simply apply for the license till you get the certification of firearms safety training course. Upon getting MA gun license you can buy the handgun, load it and carry it in public.


----------



## Habitat Hugger

I got my CWP way back in the early 80s after some death threats and a hole shot in my mailbox by what looked to be a heavy pistol or even a .410 slug. Sherrif's office couldn't tell. To beat the mailbox baseball bat game that was popular back then I had welded up one with 1/8 in steel! Lived in the country back then.
Can't remember what class it is, but back then it did require shooting and reloading and the written test. There were so few of us with CWP's back then that the Bis Tribune did an article in the paper and published everyone's names! 
Never carried but for years had a loaded 9 in the car and pickup. Still do but more for skunks and ***** now - Got a **** with it yesterday even! 
I should take a class 1 again, partly to refresh my knowledge of present laws and to make me legal in other states we visit regularly. With 5 shootings in 2 days this weekend across the country (can't remember how many dead and/or wounded, )I wonder what the world is coming to!?! Most seem personal and domestic stuff, though PROM and WalMart and motel shootouts definitely make one think! Never know when you might inadvertently be in the thick of things!
A bit off topic but a Question, Plainsman has me convinced to get a SUPPRESSOR for my prairie dog haunts, so what class CWP do I need to get one?


----------



## huntin1

> A bit off topic but a Question, Plainsman has me convinced to get a SUPPRESSOR for my prairie dog haunts, so what class CWP do I need to get one?


That Plainsman is a bad influence, isn't he? :rollin:

As to the question, a concealed carry license will not allow you to get a suppessor. There is a registration form that needs to be submitted to ATFE along with a $200 tax fee. Whichever dealer you go through will file the forms for you in most cases. It's not difficult, but there is the added $200 tax and normally about a 6 month wait.

There has been legislation introduced that would remove this form and the associated $200 fee allowing you to purchase a suppressor with a simple background check just like when you buy a firearm. Anyone who submitted the fee after Oct. 15, 2015 will receive a refund if the legislation goes through.


----------



## redlabel

Habitat Hugger said:


> I got my CWP way back in the early 80s after some death threats and a hole shot in my mailbox by what looked to be a heavy pistol or even a .410 slug. Sherrif's office couldn't tell. To beat the mailbox baseball bat game that was popular back then I had welded up one with 1/8 in steel! Lived in the country back then.
> Can't remember what class it is, but back then it did require shooting and reloading and the written test. There were so few of us with CWP's back then that the Bis Tribune did an article in the paper and published everyone's names!
> Never carried but for years had a loaded 9 in the car and pickup. Still do but more for skunks and ***** now - Got a **** with it yesterday even!
> I should take a class 1 again, partly to refresh my knowledge of present laws and to make me legal in other states we visit regularly. With 5 shootings in 2 days this weekend across the country (can't remember how many dead and/or wounded, )I wonder what the world is coming to!?! Most seem personal and domestic stuff, though PROM and WalMart and motel shootouts definitely make one think! Never know when you might inadvertently be in the thick of things!
> A bit off topic but a Question, Plainsman has me convinced to get a SUPPRESSOR for my prairie dog haunts, so what class CWP do I need to get one?


Yes, you should take your class 1 again.

Taken from the ND Concealed Weapons Manual

Page 10
LICENSE PERIOD
Licenses are valid for five years.

Page 13
EXPIRED LICENSE
IF YOUR LICENSE HAS EXPIRED, DO NOT CARRY CONCEALED! 
If the license has expired, it is not a valid license. It is a criminal offense to carry a concealed 
weapon without a valid license. A license holder must be able to produce a valid concealed 
weapon license upon demand at all times while carrying concealed. 

Even if you have already submitted a renewal application, once your license has 
expired you cannot carry concealed until you receive the new license.


----------



## redlabel

huntin1 said:


> There were a few changes in the concealed carry laws this past year. Most notable are, a ND Class 1 permit is now accepted in MN. And concealed carry is now permitted at most public events like concerts etc.


Actually concealed carry is not permitted at most public events, such as concerts in public buildings. 
From the ND Concealed Weapons Manual

62.1-02-05. Possession of a firearm at a public gathering - Penalty - Application.

1.An individual who knowingly possesses a firearm at a public gathering is guilty of a class B misdemeanor. 
For the purpose of this section, "public gathering" means an athletic or sporting event, a school, a 
church and a publicly owned or operated building.

An individual possessing a valid concealed weapons license from this state or who has 
reciprocity under section 62.1-04-03.1 authorizing the individual to carry a dangerous weapon 
concealed if the individual is in a church building or other place of worship and has the approval 
to carry in the church building or other place of worship by a primary religious leader of the 
church or other place of worship or the governing body of the church or other place of worship. 
If a church or other place of worship authorizes an individual to carry a concealed weapon, local 
law enforcement must be informed of the name of the authorized individual


----------



## Habitat Hugger

Qthanks for the answers and advice to everyone. I'd better take it again. I've been renewing mine every? 5 years but I'd better check Itzel again. Dig thru my wallet and find it, etc.
I'm glad I live 100 miles fm Plainsman or with his bad influence I'd probably have to buy yet another gun safe! Mine keep shrinking! Must be made of shrink wrap steel! LOL. 
Good topic- -- timely too!


----------



## redlabel

Ordinarily wouldn't have even looked at this topic. I just took the class and applied for concealed carry last 
weekend. Saw someone had brought up the old thread. We were given a copy of the manual on a cd.

The manual can also be found here in a pdf.

https://www.ag.nd.gov/bci/cw/GeneralInfo/CWManual.pdf


----------



## huntin1

redlabel said:


> huntin1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were a few changes in the concealed carry laws this past year. Most notable are, a ND Class 1 permit is now accepted in MN. And concealed carry is now permitted at most public events like concerts etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually concealed carry is not permitted at most public events, such as concerts in public buildings.
> From the ND Concealed Weapons Manual
> 
> 62.1-02-05. Possession of a firearm at a public gathering - Penalty - Application.
> 
> 1.An individual who knowingly possesses a firearm at a public gathering is guilty of a class B misdemeanor.
> For the purpose of this section, "public gathering" means an athletic or sporting event, a school, a
> church and a publicly owned or operated building.
> 
> An individual possessing a valid concealed weapons license from this state or who has
> reciprocity under section 62.1-04-03.1 authorizing the individual to carry a dangerous weapon
> concealed if the individual is in a church building or other place of worship and has the approval
> to carry in the church building or other place of worship by a primary religious leader of the
> church or other place of worship or the governing body of the church or other place of worship.
> If a church or other place of worship authorizes an individual to carry a concealed weapon, local
> law enforcement must be informed of the name of the authorized individual
Click to expand...

Prior to the 2015 legislative session this is the way that 62.1-02-05 read:



> 62.1-02-05. Possession of a firearm or dangerous weapon at a public
> gathering - Penalty - Application.
> 1. An individual who knowingly possesses a firearm or dangerous weapon at a
> public gathering is guilty of a class B misdemeanor. For the purpose of this
> section, "public gathering" includes means an athletic or sporting events,
> schools or school functions, churches or church functions, political rallies or
> functions, musical concerts, and individuals in publicly owned parks where
> hunting is not allowed by proclamation event, a school, a church, and a
> publicly owned or operated buildings building.


Notice that this, *" political rallies or
functions, musical concerts, and individuals in publicly owned parks where
hunting is not allowed by proclamation event"* is no longer in that section of law, making it legal to carry in those locations.

Unless of course those events are in a publicly owed or operated building.


----------

